# I'm hooked!!



## JessaLynn (Aug 30, 2009)

I got our first goats last Sunday!! We have a nigerian dwarf doeling 5 months old and a mini nubian wether 6 months old.I was just going to have two goats and weeeell so that plan went out the door when we got them home and now I want more. :slapfloor: We are picking up this Sunday a 1 year old mini nubian doe and a buckling.Possibly 2 does if the price is right! I sold over half our chickens to make more room for goats.LOL My whole family is all excited and my darling husband is making another pen for the buck and wether to keep them seperate from the girls :thumb: Just a few weeks ago I was tossing the idea back and forth about getting goats and now look what happend.So much for waiting till next year! :ROFL: Oh and the doe I'm getting is already bred and if I get the second doe so will she.Due in December and January :leap: So thought I would share with ya'll my happy event.Can't wait!


----------



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

WooHOoOO thats great! Congrats!!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Alright.....congrats...  :leap:


----------



## JessaLynn (Aug 30, 2009)

Thanks! I got the buckling and 2 does for $225!!! I'm super excited!!! Not to many mini nubian breeders my way so hoping to get something going!


----------



## AlaskaBoers (May 7, 2008)

wow your starting off really well. :greengrin: do you have any pictures yet?!

congrats on the new additions


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

That is wonderful!!! Congrats on all the new additions!!


----------



## RowdyKidz (Apr 2, 2009)

That's great! Congrats! Maybe you should see about getting a website? They aren't too hard to maintain, I run mine myself.


----------



## MissMM (Oct 22, 2007)

:stars: :stars: Another addition to the "great goat addiction!" One word of warning: there is no cure, no recovery, just pure enjoyment of critters that will always be happy to see you, so appreciative of any attention you give them, and more entertaining than anything you'd see on tv. 

4 years ago I started out with 4. Now I'm at 12, and looking forward to adding more!


----------



## JessaLynn (Aug 30, 2009)

Pictures wont load but will get some Sunday when I pick them u.Having a website would be a wonderful idea thanks rowdykidz for the suggestion!


----------



## JessaLynn (Aug 30, 2009)

Ya'll sure don't help to this new addiction! :ROFL: The one doe is a registered nubian and due to kid in December but still being milked.I should stop milking her by next month correct? They only have been milking her once a day right now.What's the best way to dry her off in your experience?


----------



## Rainbow Meadows Farm (May 26, 2009)

Another person that is selling chickens to supply their goat frenzy. I have to say I like the goats better.
We started out with 5 2 years ago and after this weekend and picking up 3 more does. We will be up to 20.
What a jump. 

Congrats on the new additions


----------



## JessaLynn (Aug 30, 2009)

We love our chickens but goats have way more personality


----------



## RowdyKidz (Apr 2, 2009)

Are you selling your wether then?


----------



## JessaLynn (Aug 30, 2009)

Yeah to make more room for the does.We don't really need him but someone suggested keeping him for the buckling so he has someone to hang out with.My husband said if we can't sell him we are gonna have a goat roast :worried: He's a real cutie but still a bit skiddish but will approach me.He wont let me pet him just yet but eats out of my hand.There is hope he'll be a nice pet.Tries to saddle the doe even though he's fixed.LOL


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

yah the buckling will need a buddy since you wont want the buck in with your does.


----------



## JessaLynn (Aug 30, 2009)

When is it a good idea to seperate the buckling now 3 months old.We were going to wait till spring to build him a seperate area.With both does due to kid should I do it sooner? He's not mature yet so I thought it wouldn't matter right now.My DH just finished our fence last night and now my chickens and goats run free in a large area about 230ft around. When I suggested about doing a seperate area for the buckling he gave me the look like are you trying to work me to death.LOL He works and then has to come home to more work so I feel kind of bad asking him.If I do have to have a pen for him now I'm gonna give him 2 weeks break or he's gonna flip :hair: haha


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

he is old enough to breed at 3 months. Those mini breeds mature fast.

So both your does are already preggy? if so then I guess its ok to let him run with them. But if you have any young does you dont want bred then I suggest you get him a separate pen.


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

Also, once your does are ready to kid, the hormones will cause him to "be totally bucky"....he'll stress them by wanting to mount as well as chasing them to do so. I think it would be best if he had his own area by the time they are ready to deliver :wink:


----------



## ChestnutGrove (Apr 30, 2009)

Goats really do need a warning label - highly adictive!! 

Sounds like a nice little herd you have started there! Congrats!


----------

